
Online UI builder – interactive platform for UI components - ipselon
Hey, I want to introduce a UI builder for different React UI libraries. If you have a cool React component library in mind, please add them to the builder platform.<p>Watch the intro video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;jeZyOjZKxYc<p>Main page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reactuibuilder.com<p>The tool is fairly simple, just open the editor in the browser and design your component. Then generate the code and save it into your project.<p>Here is the editor for the Material UI library components: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;editor.reactuibuilder.com&#x2F;?appDemo=https%3A%2F%2Fwcd-material-ui.web.app<p>1. Go to online editor<p>2. Create a page (left side menu)<p>3. Compose your component (use simple materialUI components)<p>4. &quot;Save&quot;<p>5. Click &quot;Generate Code&quot; That&#x27;s it!
======
itsspring
Cool! Thanks for sharing here. What's the license?

